# Dubai to HK - salary



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi all, I’m speaking with a firm in HK about a new role which would require me to relocate from Dubai to HK, which I’m pretty excited about. 

I wanted some insight into whether HK$80k p/m is a good salary or not? It’s comparable to what I was earning in Dubai, although that was tax free. I’m a single British National, no kids, and don’t mind a 20-30min commute (max) to work. The office will be in Wan Chai. I don’t have any more details so assumption is that salary will be gross all inclusive. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Dino100 said:


> Hi all, I’m speaking with a firm in HK about a new role which would require me to relocate from Dubai to HK, which I’m pretty excited about.
> 
> I wanted some insight into whether HK$80k p/m is a good salary or not? It’s comparable to what I was earning in Dubai, although that was tax free. I’m a single British National, no kids, and don’t mind a 20-30min commute (max) to work. The office will be in Wan Chai. I don’t have any more details so assumption is that salary will be gross all inclusive.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


HK$80k per month is very good - this is near £8k in GBP.

You will need to pay income tax - a flat rate of 15%. You will also need to pay into the Mandatory Provident Fund (MPF) which is a saving product for pensions.

Employee

Housing and transport are the two highest cost in Hong Kong. You may want to look into flats in the Tung Chung area - there is a direct rail link to Hong Kong Island from Tung Chung. 

Any chance of you getting an expat housing allowance?

If you are going to Hong Kong, you may want to go to the local HSBC in Dubai to see whether it can open a Hong Kong HSBC account in Dubai for you before your move.


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the information. I’m not sure at this stage whether there will be additional allowances. 

I have a Premier account with HSBC already (great minds think alike) so opening a new account in HK will be a breeze. 

I’ll look at the location you suggested, too.


----------

